# Über 30 Forellen: Spoons am Bach



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

Spoons funktionieren nicht nur an Teichanlagen, sondern auch hervorragend am Bach. Dirk Nestler war zum Saisonstart unterwegs und konnte 30(!) Forellen fangen. Den Artikel dazu findet Ihr unter folgendem Link:








						| Saisonstart am Bach
					

Dirk war von den Blinkerchen zunächst gar nicht so angetan, wurde dann aber eindrucksvoll eines besseren belehrt    Die Spoons erhaltet Ihr in vielen Formen und Farben   Der taumelnde Lauf verführt die Forellen. Der weitschenkelige Haken greift...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. April 2020)

Hört man normalerweise nicht auf zu angeln, wenn das Fanglimit erfüllt ist. Ansonsten werden nur unnötig Fische verangelt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. April 2020)

Ja, aber er sagt es ja in seinem Artikel: Viele untermaßige Fische, die er schonend zurückgesetzt hat.


----------



## Bilch (3. April 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hört man normalerweise nicht auf zu angeln, wenn das Fanglimit erfüllt ist. Ansonsten werden nur unnötig Fische verangelt.


Erzähle das den Fliegenfischern ... Ich war ein paarmal gierig - nach Fischen oder nur nach dem Angelvergnügen. Und habe mich danach nicht wohl gefühlt. Seitdem habe ich mein persönliches Tageslimit (z.B. ein bestimmter Fisch, oder zwei Fische, oder einer ü 50 …). Wenn das erreicht ist (das letzte Mal war das schon nach 2, 3 Würfen), packe ich meine Sachen und gehe nach Hause.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, aber er sagt es ja in seinem Artikel: Viele untermaßige Fische, die er schonend zurückgesetzt hat.



Wenn ich besonders viele untermaßige Forellen fange, dann wechsel ich als verantwortungsvoller Angler doch entweder Köder oder Methode oder ich stelle das Angeln ein, um eben nicht noch weiter Untermaßige zu verangeln. Wir wissen alle, wie empfindlich Forellen in der Hinsicht sind, egal wie vorsichtig man beim Zurücksetzen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. April 2020)

Tolle Strecke aber ausbaufähig was das verangeln von kleinfisch hergibt


----------



## Andal (3. April 2020)

Sich an solchen Tagen zurückzunehmen, wo wirklich jeder jeden Fisch fangen kann, wäre durchaus ein Möglichkeit. Es sei denn, man fühlt sich so von seinem "journalistischen Auftrag" getrieben...


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Sich an solchen Tagen zurückzunehmen,



Das wäre auch mein approach.



Bilch schrieb:


> Erzähle das den Fliegenfischern



Was soll das jetzt heißen?   Bestimmten Anglergruppen pauschal Fehlverhalten zu unterstellen halte ich nicht für zielführend.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle, wie empfindlich Forellen in der Hinsicht sind, egal wie vorsichtig man beim Zurücksetzen ist.



Wissen tu ich da gar nichts, ich hab da höchstens Vermutungen und einige Anhaltspunkte durch Statistiken aus Übersee.

Aber die Verhaltensempfehlungen finde ich trotzdem gut.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Erzähle das den Fliegenfischern ...



Auf genau solche (spaltenden) Sprüche warten die Angelgegner, Hauptsache mal abgefeuert ohne zu denken .

Als Fast-Nachbar vom Meister Nestler kenne ich ähnliche Verhältnisse, ich muss durchschnittlich auch 10 kleinere Fische fangen um mal eine größere Forelle zu erwischen. Das ist völlig normal an halbwegs gesunden Gewässern mit einer natürlichen Populationspyramide ! Das hat nichts, nada, null mit Fliegenfischer vs. Spinnfischer zu tun ! Aber woher will das jemand wissen, der scheinbar ausschließlich Pelletbomber mit verbogenem Rückgrat und abgefressenen Flossen kennt...

Man kann vllt. diskutieren ob man in einer Phase, in der noch kaum natürliche Nahrung vorkommt überhaupt angeln muß, aber das Vorgehen und der Umgang (relativ wuchtiger Köder, Einzelhaken kein Widerhaken) sind absolut zu loben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Ich befische auch solche Gewässer. Da muss man sich wirklich erstmal durch die kleineren und halbstarken Fische durchangeln, bis man eine Vernünftige fängt. Und das sind in der Tat gesunde Gewässer. 
Wenn man hier aufhören würde, wenn es richtig beißt, wird man nie eine Chance auf ne Kapitale bekommen. 
An solchen Gewässern kommt es eher auf ein richtiges Handling der Fische an, als nach zwei oder drei gerade Maßigen (teilweise laut Angelschein ab 25cm!!!) den Angeltag zu beenden.


----------



## Bilch (3. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt heißen? Bestimmten Anglergruppen pauschal Fehlverhalten zu unterstellen halte ich nicht für zielführend.





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auf genau solche (spaltenden) Sprüche warten die Angelgegner, Hauptsache mal abgefeuert ohne zu denken


Ich habe diesbezüglich eben meine eigene Meinung. Und die habe ich gerade, weil ich schon sehr viel gesehen und darüber nachgedacht habe. Hier ist aber nicht der richtige Ort für so eine Diskussion. Ihr könnt gerne einen Thread darüber öffnen, oder auch per PN wenn Ihr wollt.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Aber woher will das jemand wissen, der scheinbar ausschließlich Pelletbomber mit verbogenem Rückgrat und abgefressenen Flossen kennt...


Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieser Satz nicht an mich gerichtet wurde


----------



## Kochtopf (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich befische auch solche Gewässer. Da muss man sich wirklich erstmal durch die kleineren und halbstarken Fische durchangeln, bis man eine Vernünftige fängt. Und das sind in der Tat gesunde Gewässer.
> Wenn man hier aufhören würde, wenn es richtig beißt, wird man nie eine Chance auf ne Kapitale bekommen.
> An solchen Gewässern kommt es eher auf ein richtiges Handling der Fische an, als nach zwei oder drei gerade Maßigen (teilweise laut Angelschein ab 25cm!!!) den Angeltag zu beenden.


Und dann stiefeln die Leute an ihre mittelprächtigen nicht so gesunden Gewässer und verangeln eine Schneise ins Buffett.
Im ernst, ich finde das als Vorbildfunktion eher suboptimal


----------



## Fruehling (3. April 2020)

Ich ging an "meinen" Bächen während solcher Tage solange mit der Ködergröße hoch, bis nur noch die gewünschten Größen kamen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich ging an "meinen" Bächen während solcher Tage solange mit der Ködergröße hoch, bis nur noch die gewünschten Größen kamen.


Das ist bei Forellen absoluter Mumpitz. Funktioniert einfach nicht, da selbst auf 15cm große Wobbler 20 cm große Forellen beißen. Aus Aggression.
Jeder der das wirklich, also in echt, schon mal probiert hat und nicht nur Hörensagen weitertrödelt weiß das aber!
@Fruehling  wie groß waren die Köder am Ende denn?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und dann stiefeln die Leute an ihre mittelprächtigen nicht so gesunden Gewässer und verangeln eine Schneise ins Buffett.
> Im ernst, ich finde das als Vorbildfunktion eher suboptimal


Wenn man gut fängt und dann „öffentlich“ Tipps gibt, kommt man seiner Vorbildfunktion nicht nach. 
Wenn man schlecht fängt und trotzdem veröffentlicht, reißt man die Klappe zu weit auf und ist ein Selbstdarsteller...
Ach Angler hey. Liebe es!


----------



## Tobias85 (3. April 2020)

Dann würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich dort dann wirklich noch auf Forellen fischen muss oder ob ich nicht auf andere Gewässer ausweichen kann. Als ich vor zwei Jahren an einem See einen Mini-Hecht nach dem anderen an der Spinnrute hatte, habe ich das angeln an dem See nach 20 Minuten auch für eine ganze Weile (mehrere Wochen) eingestellt. Gibt ja noch genug andere Seen.

Und es ist irgendwo schon ein Unterschied gut zu fangen oder massenhaft Untermaßige zu fangen und bewusst weiterzuangeln - jedenfalls in meinen Augen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist bei Forellen absoluter Mumpitz. Funktioniert einfach nicht, da selbst auf 15cm große Wobbler 20 cm große Forellen beißen. Aus Aggression.
> Jeder der das wirklich, also in echt, schon mal probiert hat und nicht nur Hörensagen weitertrödelt weiß das aber!
> @Fruehling  wie groß waren die Köder am Ende denn?



Okay, dann habe ich jahrelang nur geträumt am Wasser.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich jahrelang nur geträumt am Wasser.


Wie groß waren die Köder, die dann nur große Forellen brachten?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und es ist irgendwo schon ein Unterschied gut zu fangen oder massenhaft Untermaßige zu fangen und bewusst weiterzuangeln - jedenfalls in meinen Augen.



Ich will jetzt nicht unken (weil ich schon weiß, das das sicher für viele auch nicht ok ist), aber im Haupttext steht eigentlich ja auch gar nix von massenhaft untermaßigen Forellen... Nur von vielen!


----------



## Andal (3. April 2020)

Ich habe knappe 10 Jahre unmittelbar an einem kleinen Bergbach gelebt, bin dort täglich mit dem Hund  spazieren gegangen. Ich kannte dort jeden Fisch "beim Namen". Wenn man es dort drauf angelegt hätte, wäre das Bacherl in einem Tag von einem Angler platt gemacht worden. Solche Bacherl hab ich bei dem Thema vor Augen. Da muss man sich als verantwortungsbewußter Angler am Riemen reissen. Wenn man dort fischt, dauert der Angeltag vielleicht 15 min., oder gar eine halbe Stunde. Dann ist genau die Menge Fisch gefangen, die man guten Gewissens entnehmen kann. Alle anderen Fische sollte man erst gar nicht belästigen - Schonhaken und was weiss ich was inklusive.


----------



## Fruehling (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wie groß waren die Köder, die dann nur große Forellen brachten?



Ich wollte dir eigentlich nicht antworten, denn wenn Du weiter oben davon ausgehst, daß ich lüge, kann ich mir die Antwort gleich sparen, oder?

Es waren damals ausnahmslos bauchige, schwimmende Wobbler, wie der Big-S von Shakespeare ab 10cm, die ganz hervorragend selektierten. Mag sein, daß deren lautes Gerappel die kleineren Forellen abschreckte - das haben sie mir nämlich nicht verraten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe knappe 10 Jahre unmittelbar an einem kleinen Bergbach gelebt, bin dort täglich mit dem Hund  spazieren gegangen. Ich kannte dort jeden Fisch "beim Namen". Wenn man es dort drauf angelegt hätte, wäre das Bacherl in einem Tag von einem Angler platt gemacht worden. Solche Bacherl hab ich bei dem Thema vor Augen. Da muss man sich als verantwortungsbewußter Angler am Riemen reissen. Wenn man dort fischt, dauert der Angeltag vielleicht 15 min., oder gar eine halbe Stunde. Dann ist genau die Menge Fisch gefangen, die man guten Gewissens entnehmen kann. Alle anderen Fische sollte man erst gar nicht belästigen - Schonhaken und was weiss ich was inklusive.


Ist ja auch vernünftig.
Ich kenne das Gewässer aus dem Artikel selber recht gut. Und ich weiß, das so ein beschriebener Tag einer von wenigen ist. Ich hab dort auch schon nur 2 kleine Fische an einem langen Angeltag gefangen.
Es ist jetzt nicht so, das man da hinstolpert und jedes Mal 30 Forellen keschert. Und wem will man es verübeln, es einfach mal laufen zu lassen und auszukosten, wenn’s läuft.
Oder gibt es hier einen, der nach Holland ballert und einen geilen Tag erwischt, aber nach dem zweiten, dritten Standart-Zander trailert und sagt „ooooch nö, genug jetzt“.
Und auch beim Friedfischangeln ist nach dem zweiten guten Rotauge Schluss. Ganz klar!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir eigentlich nicht antworten, denn wenn Du weiter oben davon ausgehst, daß ich lüge, kann ich mir die Antwort gleich sparen, oder?
> 
> Es waren damals ausnahmslos bauchige, schwimmende Wobbler, wie der Big-S von Shakespeare ab 10cm, die ganz hervorragend selektierten. Mag sein, daß deren lautes Gerappel die kleineren Forellen abschreckte - das haben sie mir nämlich nicht verraten.


Ich finde das nur sehr interessant, weil ich jahrelang komplett andere Erfahrungen mache!
Aber vielleicht liegt’s auch an meiner Art und Weise der Angelei, die sehr auf Ausreizen und Aggressionsbissen basiert.


----------



## Fruehling (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...Oder gibt es hier einen, der nach Holland ballert und einen geilen Tag erwischt, aber nach dem zweiten, dritten Standart-Zander trailert und sagt „ooooch nö, genug jetzt“....



Leider zu selten!

Ich nenne das gerne "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch", bekomme grundsätzlich die Krise, wenn die Mitangler dann den Hals nicht voll kriegen und dränge auf Weiterfahrt an Gewässerabschnitte, wo keine kleinen Fische beißen, denn da stehen meist die besseren.


----------



## zandertex (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht unken (weil ich schon weiß, das das sicher für viele auch nicht ok ist), aber im Haupttext steht eigentlich ja auch gar nix von massenhaft untermaßigen Forellen... Nur von vielen...............
> es gibt angler die das falsche hobby haben,oder nur in den foren sind um quer zu schießen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Leider zu selten!
> 
> Ich nenne das gerne "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch", bekomme grundsätzlich die Krise, wenn die Mitangler dann den Hals nicht voll kriegen und dränge auf Weiterfahrt an Gewässerabschnitte, wo keine kleinen Fische beißen, denn da stehen meist die besseren.


Du verstehst mich falsch! Ich meinte damit nicht kleine,  untermaßige oder gerade maßigen Fische. Der Autor des Artikels übrigens auch nicht.
Ich rede nicht vom Wickeltisch....
Aber ich merke schon - du angelst wohl oft nur auf die richtig Dicken!
Dann sorry - du spielst wohl in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ist ja auch vernünftig.
> Ich kenne das Gewässer aus dem Artikel selber recht gut. Und ich weiß, das so ein beschriebener Tag einer von wenigen ist. Ich hab dort auch schon nur 2 kleine Fische an einem langen Angeltag gefangen.
> Es ist jetzt nicht so, das man da hinstolpert und jedes Mal 30 Forellen keschert. Und wem will man es verübeln, es einfach mal laufen zu lassen und auszukosten, wenn’s läuft.
> Oder gibt es hier einen, der nach Holland ballert und einen geilen Tag erwischt, aber nach dem zweiten, dritten Standart-Zander trailert und sagt „ooooch nö, genug jetzt“.
> Und auch beim Friedfischangeln ist nach dem zweiten guten Rotauge Schluss. Ganz klar!


Ich verstehe deine Einwände zu gut. Aber es macht halt schon einen Unterschied, ob man an einem Strom (Rhein, Weser, Elbe...) einen superguten Tag erwischt, oder an einem Bacherl, über das man mühelos drüberspucken kann UND dann alles schön breit tritt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Einwände zu gut. Aber es macht halt schon einen Unterschied, ob man an einem Strom (Rhein, Weser, Elbe...) einen superguten Tag erwischt, oder an einem Bacherl, über das man mühelos drüberspucken kann UND dann alles schön breit tritt.


Ok. Aber ich verstehe den Ansatz nicht einen guten Angeltag am Bach mit verangelten Fischen und dem platt angeln des Gewässers gleichzusetzen. Ich angle seit Jahrzehnten an solchen Bächen mit ähnlichen Erfolgen. Und die Bäche sind alles andere als platt geangelt. Man kann dort so angeln, wenn man weiß, was man tut. 
Aber ok - ich kann die Skepsis verstehen. Aber pauschal diese Sache verreisen - nicht gut.


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch! Ich meinte damit nicht kleine,  untermaßige oder gerade maßigen Fische. Der Autor des Artikels übrigens auch nicht.
> Ich rede nicht vom Wickeltisch....
> Aber ich merke schon - du angelst wohl oft nur auf die richtig Dicken!
> Dann sorry - du spielst wohl in einer anderen Liga.



Zielfische haben bei meinen Hollandtouren immer doppeltes Mindestmaß, gerne größer. Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls, daß ich mich nicht auch über einen 70er Hecht oder einen 60er Zander freue - wäre auch vermessen.

Geht mir ein Meterfisch ans Band, was schon aufgrund der teils doch sehr kleinen Gewässer, selten vorkommt, lehne ich mich entspannt zurück und beobachte Windmühlen beim Atmen.   

Ist das bereits eine andere Liga? Ich glaube nicht...


PS: Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch bedeutet für mich auch, wenn die Bootfahrer zurückkommen und stolz von neuen Bootsrekorden in Form von "heute 150 Zander" berichten, wovon dann 95% höchstens 40cm hatten.


----------



## Andal (4. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ok. Aber ich verstehe den Ansatz nicht einen guten Angeltag am Bach mit verangelten Fischen und dem platt angeln des Gewässers gleichzusetzen. Ich angle seit Jahrzehnten an solchen Bächen mit ähnlichen Erfolgen. Und die Bäche sind alles andere als platt geangelt. Man kann dort so angeln, wenn man weiß, was man tut.
> Aber ok - ich kann die Skepsis verstehen. Aber pauschal diese Sache verreisen - nicht gut.


Du hast Recht, wenn du mir eine gewisse "Hartheit" in dem Thema zuteilst. Aber ich habe selber mehr als genug Zeit an solch kleinen Bächen verbracht, um zu erkennen, wie empfindlich die bisweilen sein können. Und ich sehe halt auch die Breitenwirkung solcher Beiträge auf weniger erfahrene Angler. "So lange man große Schonhaken verwendet, ist alles gut!" - so ist dem aber nicht, das weisst du. Autochtone Bestände werden immer weniger und Jungforellen sind nicht besonders robust, was anfassen u.s.w. angeht.

Alles was ich hierzu mir wünschen würde, ist eine gewisse Zurückhaltung und eine gesunde Bescheidenheit. Keiner bricht sich einen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er dem Bächlein helle mal nur zusieht, wie es rinnt und plätschert. Bei den Bergsteigern gilt ja auch eher der als "echter Hund", der einmal zu früh abbricht und den Gipfel nicht auf Biegen und Brechen macht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Zielfische haben bei meinen Hollandtouren immer doppeltes Mindestmaß, gerne größer. Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls, daß ich mich nicht auch über einen 70er Hecht oder einen 60er Zander freue - wäre auch vermessen.
> 
> Geht mir ein Meterfisch ans Band, was schon aufgrund der teils doch sehr kleinen Gewässer, selten vorkommt, lehne ich mich entspannt zurück und beobachte Windmühlen beim Atmen.
> 
> ...



Ein Tipp: Leben und leben lassen! 

Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen, um bei diesem Hobby glücklich zu werden. Sich aber über andere Angler zu stellen, die andere Ansätze haben, ist öde! Sehr öde! 
Bisschen mehr Toleranz wäre toll. 
An einer gezielten Holland-Bigfish-Tour gibts nix auszusetzen. An einer Barschtour mit vielen Bissen und Action auch nicht, wenn du weißt, was ich meine...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich ging an "meinen" Bächen während solcher Tage solange mit der Ködergröße hoch, bis nur noch die gewünschten Größen kamen.



Also an einem 3m breiten, durchschnittlich 40 oder 50cm tiefen Bach mit 25 cm Wobblern die ne Mindestlauftiefe von 80-100cm haben ? will ich sehen .
Spass beiseite, ist wohl Definitionssache was man als Bach ansieht.
 Die Mittelgebirgsbäche im Dreiländereck Hessen, (Nord-) Bayern und (Süd-) Thüringen sind alle schmal, ausserhalb der Ortschaften meist dicht bewachsen und bis auf den einen oder andern Kolk mit vllt. mal gut 1 m, sehr flach.
Da ist man technisch schnell am Limit. Es gibt mit Abstrichen die Möglichkeit über große Gummis mit kleinem Bleikopf die Fanggrößen zu selektieren. Funkt mehr schlecht als recht, weil Bafos meist hinterherschwimmen, von hinten attackieren und man deshalb extrem viele Fehlbisse hat. Außerdem kommt es eben wegen dieses Verhaltens und des weit ausladenden Einzelhakens oft zu Augenverletzungen.
Ich hab lange mit dünnblechigen Schweizer Schlepplöffeln + Vorblei experimentiert . Funktioniert relativ gut, Manko ist dabei das Vorblei welches viele Hänger und ungenaue Würfe provoziert. Man muß ja oft zwischen Ästen oder durch kleine Löcher im Blätterwald werfen, war also auch nix genaues.

Letztlich hängen geblieben bin ich bei nem Köder der eigentlich für die Fliegenrute gedacht war, und zwar große Koppenstreamer (Zonker). Mit Kettenauge von ca. 1g und Upsidedown gebunden hat man kaum Hänger, und nass lässt sich so ein Teil mit der UL bis 15m werfen. Bei einer Länge von ca. 15 cm hat man zwar auch noch manchmal ne Untermassige, aber eben nur sehr selten.

@Tobias85: die Bäche um die es hier geht, werden üblicherweise nur mit Brut besetzt. Deshalb ist es völlig normal, daß es da Unmengen kleiner Forellen gibt, das kannst du mit deinem Hechtsee überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Eine große Auswahl an Gewässern hat der TE zu dieser Jahreszeit sicher nicht Vorort. Ausserdem zahlt er seinen Vereinsbeitrag und hält sich an seinem Hausgewässer sicher auch an die dortigen Vorgaben, so what ?!


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Leben und leben lassen!
> 
> Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen, um bei diesem Hobby glücklich zu werden. Sich aber über andere Angler zu stellen, die andere Ansätze haben, ist öde! Sehr öde!
> Bisschen mehr Toleranz wäre toll.
> An einer gezielten Holland-Bigfish-Tour gibts nix auszusetzen. An einer Barschtour mit vielen Bissen und Action auch nicht, wenn du weißt, was ich meine...



Absolut! Nur muß man das (gezielte) Angeln auf Kleinfisch der Bißfrequenz wegen weder für Gut heißen, noch daran teilnehmen. Zumal genau diese Zeitgenossen oft bemängeln, daß der Besatz nicht hoch kommt oder nur noch Kleinfisch im Gewässer ist.




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Also an einem 3m breiten, durchschnittlich 40 oder 50cm tiefen Bach mit 25 cm Wobblern die ne Mindestlauftiefe von 80-100cm haben ? will ich sehen .
> Spass beiseite, ist wohl Definitionssache was man als Bach ansieht....



Eben! Die Bäche, von denen ich schrieb, haben an keiner Stelle 3m Breite, allerdings tiefe Stellen (unter Brücken, Kolke, Solschwellen) ohne Ende.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2020)

So what kann man es dennoch kritisch sehen in der Art und Weise.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "So lange man große Schonhaken verwendet, ist alles gut!" - so ist dem aber nicht, das weisst du. Autochtone Bestände werden immer weniger und Jungforellen sind nicht besonders robust, was anfassen u.s.w. angeht.


Sorry muß sein: erstmal, mit Schonhaken ist aber schon besser oder ?
Und wer sagt das man alles antatschen muß ? Wenn man wirklich Erfahrung an solchen Gewässern hat, dann weiss man auch 3 sek nach dem Biss ob man sich die Hände nass machen muß, gar mal den Kescher klar macht oder man einfach zur Zange greift um den Schonhaken ohne jede Fischberührung in Sekundenschnelle aushebelt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Absolut! Nur muß man das (gezielte) Angeln auf Kleinfisch der Bißfrequenz wegen weder für Gut heißen, noch daran teilnehmen.


Du hängst immer noch am Kleinfisch...  
Ersetz das Wort Kleinfisch bitte mit dem Wort Fisch. 
Wer bitte redet hier von gezielter Kleinfischangelei, außer du selbst?


----------



## Andal (4. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sorry muß sein: erstmal, mit Schonhaken ist aber schon besser oder ?
> Und wer sagt das man alles antatschen muß ? Wenn man wirklich Erfahrung an solchen Gewässern hat, dann weiss man auch 3 sek nach dem Biss ob man sich die Hände nass machen muß, gar mal den Kescher klar macht oder man einfach zur Zange greift um den Schonhaken ohne jede Fischberührung in Sekundenschnelle aushebelt.


Du kennst doch die Helden, die murksen und braxen, dass es einen schaudert!?

Sonst klar, auf solche Fische lieber ohne Widerhaken ... und die guten Fischer wissen auch, wie es schonend zu Werke geht.


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...Wer bitte redet hier von gezielter Kleinfischangelei, außer du selbst?



Stimmt, ich habe Barschtour mit vielen Bissen und Action gleichgesetzt mit Kleinfisch.

Barsche sind für mein Gefühl halt *immer* Kleinfisch...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe Barschtour mit vielen Bissen und Action gleichgesetzt mit Kleinfisch.
> 
> Barsche sind für mein Gefühl halt *immer* Kleinfisch...



Höhö. Pfui. Großfisch-Purist...
Sooo, halb 2. 
Klinke mich jetzt aus. Gudde N8


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2020)

Gute Nacht Sue-Ellen, gute Nacht John-Boy...


----------



## thanatos (4. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich ging an "meinen" Bächen während solcher Tage solange mit der Ködergröße hoch, bis nur noch die gewünschten Größen kamen.


ist wie wenn ein Jäger sagen würde ich schieße erst mit dem Kleinkaliber und 
steigere dann bis die Sau tot umfällt.
nee kann ich nicht verstehen - wenn ich selektiv nur Große will nehme ich auch gleich einen größen
Köder der die Kleinen ausschließt.
P.s.: Du hast Christians Frage nicht beantwortet 
auf die Endgröße war ich ja auch gespannt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> P.s.: Du hast Christians Frage nicht beantwortet
> auf die Endgröße war ich ja auch gespannt



Doch, hat er später beantwortet...



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es waren damals ausnahmslos bauchige, schwimmende Wobbler, wie der Big-S von Shakespeare ab 10cm, die ganz hervorragend selektierten.


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...nee kann ich nicht verstehen - wenn ich selektiv nur Große will nehme ich auch gleich einen größen
> Köder der die Kleinen ausschließt....



Mußt Du auch nicht.
Du kennst Tage, an denen die großen Fische nur Miniköder wollen? Gut!

Und noch ein Geheimnis: Beißen dann nur kleine Fische und große Köder selektieren nicht, geh' ich wieder.


----------



## rippi (4. April 2020)

Aus diesem Grund angel ich fast nur noch mit Wurm auf Forelle. Abe viele können das nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund angel ich fast nur noch mit Wurm auf Forelle. Abe viele können das nicht.


Ist so, mit nem Döschen Würmer Würmer sind 30 Forellen locker drin und diese Fruchtlosen "zurücksetzen weil empfindlich" Diskussionen sind dann auch passee


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2020)

Mit Journalismus hat das hier doch rein gar nichts zu tun. Selbsternannter Experte postet  im kommerziellen des Hier und entsprechendem  Interesse seines Herren einen Bericht zum Zwecke des Produktplacement, der reißerisch angekündigt werden muss, um genug Traffic und Käufe zu generieren.
Da ist die Forelle bzw. deren Anzahl nur Mittel zum Zweck. Weitere Folgen egal. 

Nicht umsonst werden die entsprechenden Bilder auf Insta in der Beschreibung mit der Bezeichnung "Werbung" versehen.

Was muss ich hier eigentlich für die Möglichkeit eines solchen Placements entgeltlich entrichten oder in Natur leisten?
Besteht mit dem "Sponsor" ein Rahmenvertrag etc?


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wie groß waren die Köder, die dann nur große Forellen brachten?




3er Mepps reichen i.d.R.

R.S.

P.S. : Einzelhaken können schneller die Kiemen verletzen, als der kompakte Drilling.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 3er Mepps reichen i.d.R.
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S. : Einzelhaken können schneller die Kiemen verletzen, als der kompakte Drilling.



Alles klar


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 3er Mepps reichen i.d.R.
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S. : Einzelhaken können schneller die Kiemen verletzen, als der kompakte Drilling.


Oh ja. Der war gut... Ich mag diesen Humor!


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> P.S. : Einzelhaken können schneller die Kiemen verletzen, als der kompakte Drilling.



Ist gar nicht so abwegig, denn je nach Fischgröße und Größe des Drillings bzw. Einzelhakens kann das durchaus so sein.

Ist der Drilling aber so klein, dass er vom Fisch leicht inhaliert werden kann, würde ich diesen Effekt nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich halten.

Pauschale Aussagen zu Angelmethoden oder Geräten lassen sich m.E. sowieso kaum treffen. 

Kommt immer auf den einzelnen Angler an, wie er bei der Geräteauswahl, Anbietetechnik,  Biss, Drill, Abhaken etc. agiert.


----------



## Andal (4. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig. Selbst mit Würmern als Köder kann man am Forellenbach so schonend fischen, wie mit der Fliegenrute. Es müssen eben die Abstimmungen passen!


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. März 2021)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, aber er sagt es ja in seinem Artikel: Viele untermaßige Fische, die er schonend zurückgesetzt hat.


werden trotzdem nicht alle überleben...


----------

